# Wireless Printing



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you need a wireless set up to print from iPad? Thanks for any info. 
I'm on MacBook,using a regular printer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Patce said:


> Do you need a wireless set up to print from iPad? Thanks for any info.
> I'm on MacBook,using a regular printer.


Yes. You can print via wireless to a MacBook that has a printer attached, though (I believe). My old. standard laser printer is hooked up to my Airport router and it works. I tried it with Printer Pro and it worked. You can get the Lite version to see if it works with your setup.

Mike


----------

